# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  PC tower

## Spirtos

PC tower, χωρίς τροφοδοτικό. Μόνο Αθήνα, παραλαβή με συνάντηση (νότια προάστεια ή Νέα Ιωνία-Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια και κοντινά)  κατόπιν συνεννόησης.

----------


## tgi

> PC tower, χωρίς τροφοδοτικό. Μόνο Αθήνα, παραλαβή με συνάντηση (νότια προάστεια ή Νέα Ιωνία-Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια και κοντινά)  κατόπιν συνεννόησης.



Καλημέρα
Με ενδιαφέρει...
Μένω νέο Ηράκλειο..
Μπορώ το Σάββα το βραδάκι ή Κυριακή

Sent from my mobile phone using Tapatalk

----------


## Spirtos

ok, έκλεισε Τάσο, θα σου στείλω pm με τηλέφωνο για τις λεπτομέρειες  :Biggrin:

----------


## tgi

Παρέλαβα
Ευχαριστώ πολυ

Sent from my mobile phone using Tapatalk

----------


## Spirtos

Παρακαλώ  :Smile:

----------

